# Little Utley Just Couldn't Make It



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My "grand dog" Utley was received the on the 23rd. He is a 4 month old Shitzuh and the sweetest little layed back pup. He is 4 months old and the sibling rivalry has started between him and my 3 yr old grandaughter. He is a naughty little brother and steals her princess shoes, dolls, underwear, crayons, and anything else he can find. 
As for the name?well, my son in law is Nascar and sports fanatic and he forbidden to name the dog Tony or Stewart. He chose Utley after someone in baseball, Chase Utley. I won't comment cuz it's Christmas Day and I will be nice for 24 hours. I call him Dusty Dustmop, he lays on floor and all that fur spreads out. You can pull his leash and he just lays there and slides all over the floor like a dustmop!
There is nothing like a new pup to melt your heart. He will be well loved and well cared for. He was $450 (gulp)and Jen spent over $200 at Petsmart with the biggest grin on her face!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cute...very cute.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

What a little babe of a pup!

We are - believe it or not - in a two bedroom hotel suite with five people and three dogs. Tonight it's just PK and I, and Kaia, Hogie, and Jewel.

Nice and quiet.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> What a little babe of a pup!
> 
> We are - believe it or not - in a two bedroom hotel suite with five people and three dogs. Tonight it's just PK and I, and Kaia, Hogie, and Jewel.
> 
> ...


Perfect evening Sluggo! does Kaia enjoy k-9 friends? Cricket has yet to meet Utley, she will terrible bent out of shape. My other dog, Cleo, who is a shitzhu and the reason they got a shitzhu did meet the pup, and it wasn't pretty. Cleo spends many days and nights at my daughters house because they love her so much and take her home for some spoiling, when Cleo met the pup her reaction was "WHAT'S THAT? HOW COULD YOU?". Her whole body became stiff and she wouldn't look at my daughter or the pup. Cleo doesn't have a mean bone in her body but she was very aggressive if the pup came near her. Advice? 
Meeting number 2 will take place maybe today.Should it be at my house or at Jenz house? Cleo is the only one I worried about simply because she has never shown aggression. I expect Cricket to flip out but Cleo took us by surprise.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PUPPIES!!!!!!*

You Jen did it!!!







Congratulations!! He's adorable, T !!! Both photos are great - but that 2nd one is absolutely a keeper!

As for everyone's meeting - Crickie might do better if she meets Utley NOT at Crickie's house. Understanding, of course, that Cricket owns EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE, it may not make much of a difference...but its worth a try. Otherwise you have a built in "protection of her home den" happening. Dogs are pack animals and, eventually, need to to work out there own pecking order but remember that Cricket tends to take over the leadership of her own pack, in her own house, from YOU. That being said - Cricket may be fine...Utley is a baby and that may make a difference for now.

It can be a tough thing for us humans to sit back and let "what happens happen", but - as long as no one is gonna get hurt, that's the best way to let dogs, cats (and kids, for that matter) work it out. That being said, Utley is just a baby, the whole world is new and a bit overwhelming to him, and he's not yet capable of protecting himself from anything. I would actually suggest that you/Jen let him get used to his people and his own home/den a bit, before introducing Cricket. Then - YOU keep an eye on that little terror of your's, reminding her (if you need to) who's boss (um - - that would be you














) and that YOU will not allow any aggression towards other pack members. If she gets "overly" aggressive - correct her and isolate HER. One other thing - if a situation arises where Utley needs to be "rescued" - unless it really calls for someone else to step in immediately - let Jen be the one to pick him up, comfort him, save him, be his hero. He needs to learn that HIS pack will protect him (not to worry - there will be plenty of time for you to do that in the future







)

Have fun!!! He's a doll!!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

OMGoodness Tawnya....he is SOOOOO cute! Wolfie's right on, getting Utley settled with the humans first and then carefully supervised canine sessions will help to establish the appropriate ground rules. It may take some time, but it will all work out. Keep the pictures comin'!

Take care and enjoy!

Tricia


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! Words cannot express how adorable he is!!!
I have a soft spot for Shih Tzu's since I have had 3 of them in the past...

Hmmm...NO! I cannot get a new puppy, I cannot get a new puppy, I cannot get a new puppy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this is the Shitzhu I have, Cleo. Inherited when my MIL passed away 3 years ago. I keep her hair short year round, it's too much for my arms to do the brushing stuff. 
She can outsnore any human I know. Jen says Utley snores loudly too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very Cute puppy
Congrats

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great picts!!! Good luck spoiling her!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

For the most part, Kaia enjoys company. She is a little testy with big dogs at first, but calms down quickly. With little dogs (littler than her) she is totally cool. I guess she doesn't see them as a threat.

I would let Utley get real well settled in his home before introducing him to older and larger dogs. Then, do it on neutral ground, certainly not in Cricket's bailiwick. Jewel is very territorial, so we introduced Kaia to her and to Hogie separately, but on neutral ground - then put them all together. They played fine.

However, just tonight, Jewel, for some reason, turned and snapped at the baby. That set off Kaia, who attacked Jewel. Kaia cannot bear to hear a baby, of any species, crying. It was amazing how quickly she was on Jewel. PK got a bite in the web of her thumb while separating them. I was sitting next to the baby, and just sort of rolled over on top of her (lightly) and stayed there until the ruckus calmed down. Later, the dogs were just ignoring each other...

We're heading back to Texas tomorrow or Saturday, depending on the weather and my hand. I'm having a skin cancer removed in the morning, and don't know how sore it might be.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Utley is doing well, all boy to say the least. My grandaughter is almost 4 and is having the time of her life with him







However, he is the typical little brother and steals her toys. He seems to know just how to torment her: when she is in the tub, he sneaks into her room and grabs a doll by the hair and struts past the bathroom door with it. She is soon hollering that Utley has her doll and he has "mission accomplished" air about him. 
His first Easter was great fun except for the Easter shirt his mom put on him. His dad would take that "sissy" thing off and we would find it and put it back on. After the second time, we couldn't find it again. Hmmm.
He has extra teeth ( being removed when he has a couple other ,uh, "items" removed in a couple weeks), a wandering eye, and bottom teeth protude slightly, and a personality so sweet. He came over 2 days ago for first time since he came over when they got him as Christmas. Cricket did much better with him although she did stay behind my daughters back and glare sideways at him.If she growls or snarls she gets the water bottle, which she hates, it's been a great training tool. Stop barking at every little thing you see or hear is heard loud and clear when the water bottle is out. She respects it and is praised when she obeys it. She lOVES praise! 
Utilizing doggie words of wisdom from my friend Wolfie ( ever heard of her?







), I made sure Utley knew who the boss was from the minute he came in the other night and he started barking non stop at the other dogs. Using Wolfie's tricks of the trade in teaching a dog who the alpha is and earning their respect worked immediately on him! At first he looked at me with the "who, me?" look? When he was being insane and thinkig the other dogs were his jumping and barking toys, I gently but firmly pinned him the ground and "explained" that was not indoor behavior. He was puzzled at first but boy, he caught on quickly! Smart little guy! He was rewarded with praise when he listened and I was rewarded with snorting doggie kisses in my ears and a wagging tail.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Utley is a big boy now, 8 months old and acts like any 8 YEAR old boy. Endless energy, pesters his sister ( my grandaugher, age 4) and makes her giggle herself silly. 
He runs around outside with toy bucket on his head and sometimes carries his bucket up the steps to the trampoline, takes his bucket into the trampoline ( it's net enclosed) and plays and plays with his bucket.
He found an old binky of my grandaughters and it is OFFICIALLY his binky now.

BINKY BOY










I AM saying cheese, take the picture already!











It's so hard to stay awake when you do so much guarding!


----------

